# Good deal if it is a us strat



## Gimli8 (Dec 20, 2019)

not sure if the flash covering part of the serial is accidentalFender Stratocaster Guitar | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

i wont speculate if its real or not, but demand is pretty low for strats with floyds and HB's from what ive seen.
all black (including neck) IMO isnt highly desirable....it looks like Fenders attempt to join in on the shredder era.

ad gives the feeling that he doesnt give a shit about this guitar (change the broken string FFS), so who knows what condition its in. IME, items for sale where the owners "dont seem to know much about it" always have issues.

if its real, its priced about right. But I wouldnt buy it. But it could be exactly what someone else is looking for.

thanks for posting anyways and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

Gimli8 said:


> not sure if the flash covering part of the serial is accidentalFender Stratocaster Guitar | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji


I saw this last night and wondered the same thing about the serial. To me, a matching headstock even if black is always a draw.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Doesn’t Fender have off set screws on the back plate cover?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Someone should buy it before Chad Kroegers mom wakes up and realizes her back scratcher is missing.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Highly doubt it's US made. Truss rod access looks unlined, the middle screws on the backplate should be offset not directly opposite of each other and the dot spacing at the 12th fret is too far apart. The only ones I've seen with the wide dot spacing are Korean Squiers. The other two issues would fall in line with that too.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s a screw in what should be the access hole for the micro tilt adjustment on the neck plate. Durr....there’s a 5th hole here, let’s put a screw in it.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

GuitarT said:


> Highly doubt it's US made. Truss rod access looks unlined, the middle screws on the backplate should be offset not directly opposite of each other and the dot spacing at the 12th fret is too far apart. The only ones I've seen with the wide dot spacing are Korean Squiers. The other two issues would fall in line with that too.


Not to mention that that isn't a real Floyd -- it could be a TRS trem, but the block makes me think it's a Chinese cheapy bridge.

Then there's the fact is has a locking trem AND NO LOCKING NUT! 

Looks like a Partscaster to me.


----------

